# Grinds left in cup



## BongoSteve (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey guys looking for some wisdom. Been noticing some grinds left at the bottom of my cup recently, and have not had much success at figuring out how to get rid of them. I backflush regularly, and cleaned the shower plate today, but that's not helped get rid of them. I am still enjoying my coffee's, and it's no major issue - but I am curious about the potential cause.

I have a piccino and am using stock basket - is it possible the grind I'm using is just too fine and therefore it's escaping through?

Or is it more likely to be some gunk lurking somewhere?

I can't remember always having the same problem, could it be the beans that are being used?

I'm using hasbean blends at the moment, which are obviously lighter than most roasts - could that be an issue?

Cheers guys


----------



## cjbailey1 (Jan 17, 2011)

This may be a silly question - but I found that I was occasionally getting grinds in the cup because of some overspill during tamping, seemingly I was dropping a few grinds during levelling and then managing to put the portafilter down on them! You aren't doing that are you?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

More often than not this is just fines which have migrated from inside the basket through the holes during extraction. Quite common


----------



## BongoSteve (Apr 10, 2012)

Thanks guys, first thing to do I guess then is take extra care with my dosing/tamping, and if that doesnt solve it i'll not worry too much!


----------

